# Should I start a 'Farm'?



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Not really. But you can sign up for the nap program. It is almost impossible to collect from. It goes by your proven yield or since you are new it would go by the state average. You can also sign up for the elap program. It is also almost impossible to collect because it considers a 17 percent death rate normal. So you have to have big colony losses and then prove them. Also in certain states we can buy insurance for rain fall. I believe that is basically it.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

You should speak with your USDA Farm Service Agency about the diff programs that are available to you before you decide one way or another. My local guy made things clear for me and explained things very well. I haven't started a "Farm" as of yet, but due to the programs, I will be in the new year.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

It seems its the same people that collect these checks year after year. Guess they have learned how to milk the system, or maybe its a' good old boys' thing.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

loggermike said:


> It seems its the same people that collect these checks year after year. Guess they have learned how to milk the system, or maybe its a' good old boys' thing.


same here in NY.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are getting into beekeeping for economic benefits from Federal or State Programs, maybe you should check your motivations. You could just go to your local Department of Social Services and see if you qualify for support there first and save yourself all the trouble of getting into a hobby you might not really enjoy.

But maybe I am missing something because you didn't word your question correctly.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In Tennessee, qualifying 'farms' can get reduced property tax rates on the farm land. There are specific 'farm' requirements that must be met (minimum 15 acres, and a minimum gross sales from farm activities).

Also, it is possible to buy 'farm' related items without paying retail sales tax with the purchase. Keep in mind that items purchased without paying that sales tax must be used for approved 'farm' purposes, and if you divert them to other uses, then a Use Tax is required to be paid.

The Michigan State Tax Commission is the place to begin for those in Michigan. More here:
https://michigan.gov/documents/Qualified_Agricultural_Prop_139854_7.pdf


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> I'm just getting into bee keeping but I'm wondering if there are any benefits to actually starting a bee 'Farm' business with the Dept of Ag. Besides things such as write offs, what are some other benefits? I'm located in Michigan.


I've 'farmed' for more than 40 years. I've signed up for farm programs in the past, but have never gotten rich from any of them. If I had a choice, I'd prefer the government keep their money and stay out of my business completely.

Government ag programs are meant to keep you from going broke during bad times, not to make you rich. However there are always some who manipulate the figures to try and improve their gain.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Dec 8, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> If you are getting into beekeeping for economic benefits from Federal or State Programs, maybe you should check your motivations. You could just go to your local Department of Social Services and see if you qualify for support there first and save yourself all the trouble of getting into a hobby you might not really enjoy.
> 
> But maybe I am missing something because you didn't word your question correctly.


Uh ya..you mis interpreted my original post. I'm not looking for a handout and if I didn't think I would enjoy the hobby/business then I wouldn't do it at all. I just asked if there are any programs or benefits to have a 'farm' or not. Thats it


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well then, the answer is yes and other folks know what's available in MI. I'm sure they will be able to answer your question. Best wishes. Even though, if you aren't already a beekeeper, this seems like early times for asking.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

so anyone received payment for 2012 or 2013 ELAP? 
I recently signed up for NAP and ELAP. I had some approved losses for 2012 and have been waiting for this supposed payment.
But NAP is worth the sign up in the event of a flood which we have had a few times. Like someone said it is there to get you through the bad years and if it does that just once might be worth it.
Corn was $8 and the farmers were still *****ing about how long the payments were taking from the govt. now that makes me feel like something isn't right.

But seriously does anyone know of anyone ACTUALLY receiving payments from ELAP 2012 or 13???


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

babybee said:


> Not really. But you can sign up for the nap program. It is almost impossible to collect from. .


Maybe, Maybe not, Bee Source member Reed Honey has collected over $300,000 the last four years, maybe ask Him hows he's doing it? I don't think Kenny runs more than 1000-1500 hives or so.

I've try it with twice the number of hives as others I know but only got a 1/10 of what they got , ahhh go figure.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

My gut tells me there's a subliminal message in that remark!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

MNbees said:


> But seriously does anyone know of anyone ACTUALLY receiving payments from ELAP 2012 or 13???


I know of two people that received ELAP payments last week for either 2012 or 13 not sure which. When I attended the NY AIAC meeting the Govt person speaking said the 12 and 13 payments were in the process of being sent, the meeting was around nov. 21. the 14 payments will be sent some amount of time latter according to the same person.


----------



## HoneyMoneyToo (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea, I know a Ga keeper that got a chk 2-3 weeks ago from 2012, almost 6 figures but $300,000 is a good number! Wish my hands were in that cookie jar!


----------



## lmholmes11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow. So the big operation guys must have pretty big bee losses regularly huh?


----------



## HoneyMoneyToo (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess so. More money more problems though. On another note I know some keepers are pulling out of orange groves due to them being sprayed and dying off. Isn't worth it if your hives are being killed/weakened. I know a group of keepers that got "sprayed" had valued their loss at 70-80k, they probably rounded up but still, that has to hurt idk if insurance or anything covers those loses. Can't blame the growers that are "trying" to stop that "greening" disease though.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> I don't think Kenny runs more than 1000-1500 hives or so.


10 years ago they were running 2 to 3K hives


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> 10 years ago they were running 2 to 3K hives


HoenyMan, you may be thinking of somebody else, that was about the time he got started. His close friend Carlos from Conroe TX runs about half (650) what Kenny does but only gets a drop in the bucket from FSA. Go figure.


----------

